

Ask HN: Looking for input re Orrick Law Firm... - donna

Hi.  I attended an Orrick event a month ago. At the end of the seminar our CEO was pinged by a budding attorney to meet and has been in weekly meetings with Orrick ever since.  There appears to be some promise of introducing us to investors, and "if only you had /this/, you'd be in a deal."  I know nothing of Orrick's intentions or reputation and was hoping to get some input.  Anyone know anything? 
Thanks!
======
pg
I know nothing about their ability to intro startups to investors, but Orrick
as a firm is first-rate.

~~~
grellas
Concur about Orrick's being first rate - also, its Silicon Valley lineage was
much strengthened when it merged with Venture Law Group in 2003, VLG having
itself been a Craig Johnson-led spin-off from WSGR a decade before that.

